# Digestive biscuits



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

are they ok to give dogs?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

I wouldn't


----------



## Plabebob (Nov 30, 2009)

Too much refined sugar I would have thought...


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Mine have 1 each when Nick has a packet never done them any harm, it's not very often mind.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine have 'em once in a while when i have one never done any harm to my lot, i they are ok as a treat once in a while but not as a regular thing.


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

i wouldn't give them too regularly as they have a high sugar content. but if im eating biscuits, then i occasionally give mine small amounts now and then (rare i eat biccies though). although my OH will give him a whole ginger nut biccie in a go and its never done him any harm lol.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Well Bella never got mroe than small piece when I have some biccies, but maybe I'll make it an even smaller piece, or get a doggie treat to give her instead.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Mine get bits of everything we eat and it's never harmed them or my previous dog, so don't worry 

if a dog can digest raw meat properly i'm sure they will survive on a digestive biscuit :laugh:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd rather give my pair a little bit of digestive biccy than some of the treats that you can buy!

But they hardly get any as theyr not made for dogs.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

I would have thought that the salt is the worst thing for them.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe a little bit as a treat every so often but not as a regular thing


----------



## MutleyandBrian (Jan 21, 2010)

I wouldn't waste nice biccies on my dogs! I love them very much but i don't let myself have many treats so I would keep them for myself. The dogs get some table scraps in their bowls and that is enough of a treat for them!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Snoringbear said:


> I would have thought that the salt is the worst thing for them.


Dogs don't have the same problem with salt that us humans have 
Apparently if it is not excessive it just comes out in the wee


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

They arent bad in the sense that they contain anything toxic. They just arent healthy to give on a regular basis.

Mine get the odd little bit every now and then as we feed them to the badgers.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Mine have one with oh now and again. They're like me though and prefer rich tea


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Mine have digestive or a rich tea before they go to bed.
Sometimes if their lucky they get a bourbon


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

ok i'm feeling not so bad about occasionally giving my girl biscuits! she also loves fruit but it's not so appealing now in cold winter, fruit is nicer for summer refreshment. she has a selection of every dog treat and chew on the market, but i still somtimes give her special treats e.g bit of a biscuit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Nellybelly said:


> ok i'm feeling not so bad about occasionally giving my girl biscuits! she also loves fruit but it's not so appealing now in cold winter, fruit is nicer for summer refreshment. she has a selection of every dog treat and chew on the market, but i still somtimes give her special treats e.g bit of a biscuit.


Does she like carrot?


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

rona said:


> Does she like carrot?


yes she does 
she also likes apple, pear, strawberries, yoghurt....

when she was younger she would eat the carrot, now she just nibbles at it and spits it out, unless it is cooked then she eats it all!


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I don't think anything that isn't poisonous (eg. chocolate) given occasionally is likely to cause a problem. I have given mine the odd digestive or rich tea or something. I doubt they are worse for them than many dog treats. Some have a ridiculous amount of sugar in them.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

my dogs would never get a digestive biscuit, but thats coz i am obsessed with them and they wouldnt get a chance before id finished the packet


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

My lot are too tiny to get any people food. It would just turn into wobbly gut fat in a nanosecond!!


----------



## TrevorP (Dec 8, 2019)

I have been giving my Dogs digestive biscuits for years. Dot, my current 18 yr old Border Collie won't let me have a cup of coffee unless she gets a digestive. The second that kettle boils, she is there with those eyes!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

TrevorP said:


> I have been giving my Dogs digestive biscuits for years. Dot, my current 18 yr old Border Collie won't let me have a cup of coffee unless she gets a digestive. The second that kettle boils, she is there with those eyes!


This thread is 9 years old.:Locktopic


----------

